# الميكاترونكس في الوطن العربي ( دعوة لتبادل الخبرة)



## زرقة السماء (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ....


في هذا الملتقى الكبير يجتمع الكثير مهندسي و دارسي الميكاترونكس من كافة اقطار الوطن العربي ليستفيدوا و يفيدوا غيرهم .... و لنجعل من مهندسي الميكاترونكس العرب مرتبطين مع بعضهم البعض و لنراجع اهم القوانين الاساسية التي تعلمناها و نتبادل الخبرات و المحاضرات المفيده .... 
.
.
.

أقترح هنا ان نبدأ بدراسة الخطط الدراسية لمهندسي الميكاترونكس و بعدها ندرس المواد المشتركة بيننا و نتبادل الخبرات حولها .... لنحقق اكبر قدر من الفائدة :15:

لا اعلم اذا كنت قد وفقت في بيان ماهية الموضوع و لكن الهدف الاسمى هو ربط المهندسين مع بعضهم و تبادل الخبرات ....:84:


في البداية سارفق خطة الميكاترونكس المعتمدة لدى جامعتنا و ارجو من الجميع ان يرفقو خططهم الدراسية لنتبادل الخبرات في المواد المشتركة .... :85:

و لكم جزيل الشكر....


جامعة السلطان قابوس - سلطنة عمان 
مدة الدراسة 5 سنوات 
لا يوجد قسم مخصص للميكاترونكس و لكنها تنقسم بين الهندسة الكهربائية و الهندسة الميكانيكية.
http://www.squ.edu.om/mechatronics/tabid/2530/language/en-US/Default.aspx


في انتظار مشاركاتكم
​


----------



## باسل العطار (14 يونيو 2011)

في سوريا انشئت كليتان مختصتان في تدريس الميكاترونيك حتى تم احداث اكثر من اختصاص في الميكاترونيك ذاته في جامعة تشرين بالاذقية و جامعة حلب اضافة الى المعاهد المنتشرة في كل محافظات القطر التي تقوم بتدريس هذا الاختصاص


----------



## zamalkawi (14 يونيو 2011)

أظن أن "موضوع جامع شامل" لتبادل كل الخبرات لن يحقق هدفه، فكم الخبرات والمعلومات يكاد يكون لا نهائي، فكيف يمكن تجميعها في موضوع واحد بدون أن يحدث تشتت؟


----------

